# خاص للزميل Molka Molkan



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

اعترضت في موضوع عقوبة الرجم في سفر التكوين 
علي تعدد الاسئله في الموضوع 
*وسؤالي هنا لماذا لم يتم تطبيق شرع الاله وتم استبداله بشرع بشر ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> اعترضت في موضوع عقوبة الرجم في سفر التكوين
> علي تعدد الاسئله في الموضوع



لم اعترض، هذا قانون القسم، وثبت عمليا انك لا تفهم على الإطلاق، فأنا أسف، لا يمكنني التحاور مع هذا المستوى من البشر في الفهم..


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم اعترض، هذا قانون القسم، وثبت عمليا انك لا تفهم على الإطلاق، فأنا أسف، لا يمكنني التحاور مع هذا المستوى من البشر في الفهم..


 لا مش ديه المشكله المشكله انك لا تملك اجابة تقريبا


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> لا مش ديه المشكله المشكله انك لا تملك اجابة تقريبا


عزيزي، ثبت أنك لا تفهم، فكيف أجيبك؟


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

> *هذه هي الاجابة التي تهرب منها
> §    * *يقول متى5:
> 38«سَمِعْتُمْأَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
> 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُلَكُمْ: **لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْلَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
> ...




*وهذا يناقض ما جاء في سفر الخروج من احكام شرعية من المفترض ان تكمل لا تهدم كما قال المسيح ....*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 مارس 2012)

أول شئ ليتك تلتزم بالنظام ولا تقوم بتوجيه عنوان السؤال لشخص معين
ولا تجعل مواضيعك شخصية ..

نأتي لسؤالك


> اعترضت في موضوع عقوبة الرجم في سفر التكوين
> وسؤالي هنا لماذا لم يتم تطبيق شرع الاله



أولا : ليتك تحضر الآية بالشاهد حتى نكون على بيّنة
ثانيا : أين لم يتم تطبيق شرع الله



> وتم استبداله بشرع بشر ؟؟



أولا : كيف تم استبداله ؟
ثانيًا : من هو هذا البشر الذي وضع الشرع البديل ؟

حدد سؤالك بشئ محدد يا عزيزي


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> هذه هي الاجابة التي تهرب منها
> §    يقول متى: (38«سَمِعْتُمْأَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُلَكُمْ: *لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْلَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً*.40*وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً*.41*وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْمَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ*.  42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْأَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ  تَرُدَّهُ. 43«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ:تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ  عَدُوَّكَ. 44*وَأَمَّاأَنَا  فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا  لاَعِنِيكُمْ.أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ  يُسِيئُونَإِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ *45لِكَيْ تَكُونُواأَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ .. .. ..)متى 5: 38-45
> *وهذا يناقض ما جاء في سفر الخروج من احكام شرعية من المفترض ان تكمل لا تهدم كما قال المسيح ....*


وبهذا تكون أثبت أنك لا تفهم للمرة الثانية في موضوع ثان، لانك رددت على نفسك


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

يازميل اذا قلت لك اني سوف اكمل كذا اي ستبع ما كان موجود مثل سوف اكمل منزل كذا هل هذا يعني ان سوف اغير في اساس المنزل


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> يازميل اذا قلت لك اني سوف اكمل كذا اي ستبع ما كان موجود مثل سوف اكمل منزل كذا هل هذا يعني ان سوف اغير في اساس المنزل


انا قلت لك انك لا تفهم، مهما اقول ، المشكلة فيك، المشكلة في عقلك، انت لا تفهم، لماذا اكلمك...


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مارس 2012)

*
اكتب نص واخر يناقضه
*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *كتب نص واخر يناقضه*


 شكرا علي ردك ولكن غد اكمال باذن الله


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مارس 2012)

ELMOGAHED قال:


> شكرا علي ردك ولكن غد اكمال باذن الله


مستنيك


----------



## the shepherd (19 مارس 2012)

الموضوع متعلق بالتدرج للوصول الي الكمال . يعني زي موضوع الرق و العبيد في الاسلام لم يستطيع تحريمه مرة واحدة بسبب الثقافة السائدة في ذلك الوقت و لكنه حاول الارتفاع تدريجيا للوصول الي الهدف النهائي و لم يأمرهم من البدء بالعتق الاجباري للعبيد . 
كذلك عمل الله الوصول بشعبه الي اعلي درجات الكمال و لكن الطبيعي ان نصعد سلم الكلمات درجة درجة حتي نصل لاخر مستوياته . 

أن السيد المسيح عندما قال " لا تقاوموا الشر" (متي 38:5) قد أدخل الكمال المسيحي كأعلى درجات الحب التي تربط الإنسان بأخيه.. إذ يرى أن العلاقة التي تقوم بين البشر تأخذ ست درجات:
1- الدرجة الأولى: تظهر في الإنسان البدائي الذي يبدأ بالاعتداء على أخيه.
2- الدرجة الثانية: فيها يرتفع الإنسان على المستوى السابق، فلا يبدأ بالظلم، لكنّه إذا أصابه شر يقابله بشرٍ أعظم.
3- الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.
4- الدرجة الرابعة: مواجهة الشرّ بشرٍ أقل.
5- الدرجة الخامسة: يقابل الشرّ بالصمت، أي لا يقابله بأي شر، أي عدم مقاومته.
6- الدرجة السادسة: التي رفعنا إليها السيد وهي مقابلة الشرّ بالخير، ناظرين إلى الشرّير كمريض يحتاج إلى علاج.

ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت اخي المسلم​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2012)

*المقصود  هو  مولكا مولكان -حصريا لاغير*




ELMOGAHED قال:


> اعترضت في موضوع عقوبة الرجم في سفر التكوين
> علي تعدد الاسئله في الموضوع
> *وسؤالي هنا لماذا لم يتم تطبيق شرع الاله وتم استبداله بشرع بشر ؟؟*


الرد  
1- الكتاب المقدس وعقيدته   تخصنا  جميعا وهكذا منتدانا  القيم هذا
وليس مولكا  مولكان بإسمه وشخصه  وصفته- نلاحظ  إستراتيجية المهاجمين  دائما  فى   العمل بروح الفريق -
 التركيز   على  الاشخاص  الاستراتيجيون (...) .
2-  الموضوع ::لماذا  لم يتم تطبيق   شريعة الاله ؟؟؟
  ج:::و    س  فى نفس الوقت ::::من الذى لم يطبق شريعة الاله.!!!؟؟
  هل الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟؟  من ومتى؟؟
  النقطة التالية :::  يزعم  الاتى ::: ((وتم     ((إستبداله  ))

بشريعه بشر))  إنتهى الاقتباس

ج :::هو س ::: مــــن هـــــو هــــــذا  الـــبـــــشــــر؟؟!!  متى  وكيف  تم  ((الاستبدال))  ماذا   يهئ لك خيالك ؟؟-  وماذا تقصد ان تسرب لذهن المتلقي ؟؟ وضح كلامك-      لتتورط أكثر ..
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  يقول ((أنا  لما أبنى بيت -وعايز أتممه   يبقي  الزياده من نفس (( كمية )) البناء-كالاتى (.زميل اذا قلت لك اني سوف اكمل كذا اي ستبع ما كان موجود مثل سوف اكمل منزل كذا هل هذا يعني ان سوف اغير في اساس المنزل)

      الرد
 أنت   تغالط ضميرك إذا  وجد   لان المسيح جاء  ليتمم  الجوهر والهدف الرئيسي من الشريعه لا الشكل- لا الوسيلة .
 المسيح  تمم وأكمل    بإضافة الحرية والطواعية والاقتناع  والحب والثقة -المسيح حول  التدين الكلامى إلى أفعال وثمار. 
    فبالاسف الشديد   فريق التهجم والهجوم على المنتدى -والمقصود تماما فى هذا  التوقيت الذى يمر به المسيحيون-   يماطل  ويناور   ويتماحك


----------



## ELMOGAHED (20 مارس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مستنيك


شكرا عزيزي علي الانتظار 
فلنبداء باذن الله 
اولا اسف لان النص لا يوجد  في سفر الخروج ولكن يوجد في سفر لاويين 
 الاصحاح 24 
20. كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.
وهذا انجيل متي يقول 
*سمعتم انه قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُلَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.*
You have heard that it was said, 'Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.'39But I tell you, Do not resist an evil person. If someone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also.40And if someone wants to sue you and take your tunic, let him have your cloak as well.41If someone forces you to go one mile, go with him two miles.42Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.

اولا : نجد ان النص يبداء ((سمعتم انه قيل )) اليس من قال كسر بكسر وعين في سفر  لاويين هو الوحي المنزل من عند الاله فلماذا لم ينسب اله العهد الجديد القول له ام انه اله غيره الذي قال بهذا اليس من المفترض ان يقول لقد قلت لكم من قبل ان كان هو من قال من سابق 
ثانيا : نجد اله العهد القديم يامر بالقصاص اما اله العهد الجديد يامر بالتسامح حيث قال سمعتم انه قيل عين يعين وقال ونهاهم عن ذلك وامرهم عدم مقاومه الشر


----------



## ELMOGAHED (20 مارس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الرد
> 1- الكتاب المقدس وعقيدته   تخصنا  جميعا وهكذا منتدانا  القيم هذا
> وليس مولكا  مولكان بإسمه وشخصه  وصفته- نلاحظ  إستراتيجية المهاجمين  دائما  فى   العمل بروح الفريق -
> التركيز   على  الاشخاص  الاستراتيجيون (...) .



يكون عندك حق في ذلك حيث المفترض ان لا يكون العنوان بهذا الاسم وان الكتاب المقدس يخص جميع المسيحين واما مولكا لايعني لا شئ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> 2-  الموضوع ::لماذا  لم يتم تطبيق   شريعة الاله ؟؟؟
> ج:::و    س  فى نفس الوقت ::::من الذى لم يطبق شريعة الاله.!!!؟؟



معظم دول العالم المسيحي وقامت الحكومات المسيحية باستبداله بالقانون المدني (( صنع البشر ))
اقولك مثال (( جهاز الكمبيوتر الي عند حضرتك المصنع ليه قالك متشغلوش اكثر من ساعه ياتري هتسمع كلمه ولا هتقول شغله اكثر ))




ElectericCurrent قال:


> الرد
> أنت   تغالط ضميرك إذا  وجد



الحمد لله 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> لان المسيح جاء  ليتمم  الجوهر والهدف الرئيسي من الشريعه لا الشكل- لا الوسيلة





ElectericCurrent قال:


> المسيح  تمم وأكمل    بإضافة الحرية والطواعية والاقتناع  والحب والثقة -المسيح حول  التدين الكلامى إلى أفعال وثمار.
> فبالاسف الشديد   فريق التهجم والهجوم على المنتدى -والمقصود تماما فى هذا  التوقيت الذى يمر به المسيحيون-   يماطل  ويناور   ويتماحك


 لا والله انا منذو زمن في هذا المنتدي وليس هذا الوقت تحديدا واوسيكم في موت الانبا شنوده 
ولكن المسيح قال اكمل لا اعدل كما ذكرت لك فعندما تقراء انه نهي عن مقاومه الشر وترك القصاص فبالتالي يكون عدل في حد السن بالسن والعين بالعين والغاه


----------



## سرجيوُس (20 مارس 2012)

> اولا اسف لان النص لا يوجد  في سفر الخروج ولكن يوجد في سفر لاويين


خلى بالك بعد كدة وركز


> الاصحاح 24
> 20. كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.






> *سمعتم انه قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُلَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.*


يجب عليك فهم سياق الكلام لكى تقدر ان تحدد هل هناك نسخ ام لا يوجد
فالنص الاول يخص القاضى والقضاء كما حديث واتو بشخص لموسىيجدف فكانت مقوفله موسى
فللاسف فهم الناس هذا النص علىانه حكم عام وللجميع سن بسن وليس تشريع قضائى فحسب فجاء السيد المسيح وصحح لهم فكرهم الخاطىء فالتعاملات الانسانية فقال حب بحب ولا شىء اخر
ولكن هناك الكثيرين فهمو النص الاول جيد وفهم نص ح قريب من مثل هؤلاء
يوسف الصديق الذى بادل الشر بالخير
داود لم يجاى شر شاول بالشر
فين الناسخ والمنسوخ فالانجيل؟
هل الناسخ والمنسوخ شىء قبيح؟
النص الاخر


----------



## سرجيوُس (20 مارس 2012)

> المفترض ان يقول لقد قلت لكم من قبل ان كان هو من قال من سابق


نص يتحدث عن تشريع قضائى فهمه الناس غلط
فهو يتحدث عن الفهم الخاطىء فهل هو من شرع بالفهم الخاطىء؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

الان الزميل  يضع على فمى شئ  لم أعنه ولم  أقله-وليست  المرة الاولى يعاد  طبخ الكلام -ويعاد إخراجه -ليُعنى-  معانى   ليست الا فى ذهن المهاجم.
 إقتباس
((كون عندك حق في ذلك حيث المفترض ان لا يكون العنوان بهذا الاسم وان الكتاب المقدس يخص جميع المسيحين واما مولكا لايعني لا شئ ))
أنا   لم أهاجم    احد ولا  أهين أحد من الزملاء
لكننى    اثبت حالة   فى 48 ساعة رديت  على -مهاجمين  أولهم قال أنتم  أضخم وأعظم منتدى(  نصرانى )  ومفترض ان  كلكم متعلمين. واضح أنه سامع فى المنتدى  وداخل  بناءأ   على  قصد مسبق للتحدى.\
ثانيا سيادتك تتجاهل جميع من فى المنتدى   لتوجه خطابك خصيصا  لأحد ناشطيه المتميزين .  مما يلقي  فى نفوسنا  تساؤلات -  ونحن لن نسئ   الظن ونقول ان المنتدى ومن فيه  مستدف وفى مرمى النيران الان.
نقول ونؤكد   أن المنتدى (النصرانى ) حسب تسمياتكم  فى حمى مسيحه الاله القدوس.القوى الحى الذى لا يموت  .وهو  بروحه القدوس يرد على  كل هجومكم.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

الزميل يفترض -ولازلنا نتسأئل  بصدد من يتهمموننا ويتهمون علمائنا بالتأؤيلات - والاستنتاجات  ال ((عندياتية )).  ((من الان الذى يستنتج.))

لماذا  قال المسيح قد سمعتم أنه قيل  -  قيل للقدماء..ولماذا  لم يقل  قلت انا  للقدماء؟
هنا الزميل يرسم للمسيح  ما يجب أن يقوله وما لا يجب وكيف  يقول ؟؟!!أخذا فى الاعتبار أن المسيح هو  شخص  موضوعى وبصدد تناول  تشريع من المبحث الموضوعى البحت. يعنى الكلام فى الصميم . بعيدا عن  التوقف عند الصياغة الشكلية.
قلنا ولم يرد الزميل  علينا فى صميم الموضوع
ونحيله الى ردود  سابقة لنا فى هذا المنتدى ملخصها  أن الذى ((( تبدل)))  -هو العقل الجمعى  للبشرية . هو  النمو الشعورى والضميرى للخليقة   -  الكيان البشرى  بأسره -  - مرورها   بمراحل التطور الادبي والعقلى   متضمنا  الشريعة الموسوية -فإحتاجت للشريعه المسيحية  بالمنطوق الذى  قدمه المسيح على الجبل .بهذا النطق.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

سؤء فهم - وسؤء نيه  وسؤء إستنباط - والرد عليه 
الللهم  طولك ياروح
إقتباس
(((معظم دول العالم المسيحي وقامت الحكومات المسيحية باستبداله بالقانون المدني (( صنع البشر ))
اقولك مثال (( جهاز الكمبيوتر الي عند حضرتك المصنع ليه قالك متشغلوش اكثر من ساعه ياتري هتسمع كلمه ولا هتقول شغله اكثر )) إنتهى
+++++++++++++++++
 >>>>>>       ألرد عليه:
وهل هذا   يعيب العقيده  المسيحية فى أصولها وعقائدها وكتابها و أباء كنيستها   ومعليمها ومسيحها القدوس قبل ذلك كله...
-من   الفاعل ؟؟ ومن الذى  يجب أن يُسآءئل؟؟  إذا فرض ان هناك مسائلة ومسئؤلية
-شريعة  المسيح كما   قلت  لسيادتك   هى  مؤسسة  ع  الحرية الكاملة لا الجبر ولا  القهر ولا شبهه القهر. مؤسسة  على   القناعة والاقتناع  والتطوع وهذا  لا  تكفله القوانين والاجهزة العسكرية ولا الاستخباراتية البوليسية  بل حرية الانسان الحر  الواع  العاقل المسئؤل عن سره وعن جهره أمام الواحد الوحيد الديان  الحقانى..
-هذه الدول ليست تنصيرية - أو تمسيحية  إن صح التعبير فلا الدولة هى الراعية للدين  ولا الحامية بدستورها وقوانينها للعقيده كما فى بعض ((اشباه الدول ))
-هذه الدول تسكنها اعراق وعقائد كثيرة  فتم تكريس  القانون المدنى  الوضعى  كحل وسط لضمان التعايش السلمى التوافقي بغير هيمنة  طائفة ولا إنفرادها  بالهيمنة والتغطرس والسياده بزعم ان الدولة تعتنق هذا  الدين.
بيتهيألى  الموضوع الان بعيد تماما عن العقيدة  المسيحية كما  يفهما  الادمنز والمراقبين والمشرفين والزملاء والاعضاء والزوار فى هذا المنتدى.
إحتراماتى للجميع ومودتى للجميع .  وحسن  ظنى بالجميع.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 مارس 2012)

سوبيا والرد عليها
ال سوبيا أولا

((( اليس من قال كسر بكسر وعين في سفر لاويين هو الوحي المنزل من عند الاله فلماذا لم ينسب اله العهد الجديد القول له ام انه اله غيره الذي قال بهذا اليس من المفترض ان يقول لقد قلت لكم من قبل ان كان هو من قال من سابق 
ثانيا : نجد اله العهد القديم يامر بالقصاص اما اله العهد الجديد يامر بالتسامح حيث قال سمعتم انه قيل عين يعين وقال ونهاه)))
------------------
الاجابة
من  قال  لك  أن  إلهين هنا -  إله عهد قديم وإله عهد جديد؟؟؟
دعم  ردودك بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس
دعم  ردودك  بالنصوص  من كتابات الاباء وعلماء ومفسري الكنيسة (( دكتورز  أو ف   ذى  تشيرش)).
-أم   الموضوع مجرد   إفتراء وتشنيع  فى (طابونة  عبد الشافى)؟؟؟!!!  .
هل  التفسير   فى مجال المسيحيات متاح للتأليف والتدجيل الاجرامى الاظلامى \\  وهل الصلاعمة يتركون من يفسر لهم  نصوص عقائدهم (( بدون تصفية جسديه إجرامية)).  فمن باب المعاملة بالمثل هل هذا هو العدل.  وهل هذا التفسير من عندياتك لا يعد تأؤيلا وتشهيرا وإبتزازا وتطاولا وتحريضا. وهل هذا هو البحث العلمى   لديكم .
من  من الباحثين والعلماء الذى قال ان هناك إلهين- عايز نص  يفيد ان هناك إلهين دون تأؤيلاتك وتفسيراتك وإ لا   عد ذلك نصبا وتدليسا وإفتراءأ 
-------  رأى شخصي أعتقد أن الزميل خالف قوانين  المنتدى - وأشعر ان الادمنز يتعاملون  معه حتى الان  بالكثير من طول البال عموما نهاية الزميل قريبة 
@@وعلى سيرة (النهاية )  كلنا رأينا  نهاية شخص عربي مظلم لا  يجيد القراءه باللغة العربية وبالتشكيل- (وهو على ماكان يُظَنُ) (..) داعية - وهكذا  نرى نوعية  من المجاهدين الذين  يريدون الاخذ  بايادى المسيحين الى هذا النوع من (( هداية  النهاية)) !! (...).


----------



## emad62 (20 مارس 2012)

*السيد العضو الذى يتكلم عن بناء الاساس *
*ثم تغيره*
*اقول له هذا مثال خاطى يدل على جهل صاحبه*
*اقول له*
*يا محترم انتى لما تبنى عماره مش لازم تفحت الارض*
*وتضع الاساس وتطلع الاعمده فوق الارض*
*قلى بعدكده حتكمل بقيه البناء عواميد بس*
*ولا تبنى البدروم والدور الارضى*
*ثم المسرق ثم المتكرر*
*وكلهم فى التصميم المعمارى *
*مختلفون*
*لكنهم تحت اساس واحد*
*ربنا ينير عقلك ويمحو جهلك*​


----------



## the shepherd (20 مارس 2012)

علي فكرة انا مهندس معماري  
و اعتقد ان حضرتك الي المفروض تبقي فاهم المغزي من الكلام و لا تتناوله بطريقة حرفيه 
انا اضع الاساس و انتقل من دور لاخر اعلي منه غما هي مشكلتك في ذلك ؟؟؟؟
لا ادري ما المغزي من تشبيهك بل اني اجده مشابه جدا و يتفق مع اجابتي السابقة 
اشكرك علي الدعوة الغالية اتمني انا ايضا ان ينير الله عقلي و يمحو جهلي 
و طلبتي من اجلك ان تجد الحق 
شكرا مرة اخري ​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (21 مارس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> خلى بالك بعد كدة وركز


*شكرا علي النصيحه *


سرجيوُس قال:


> يجب عليك فهم سياق الكلام لكى تقدر ان تحدد هل هناك نسخ ام لا يوجد
> فالنص الاول يخص القاضى والقضاء كما حديث واتو بشخص لموسىيجدف فكانت مقوفله موسى
> فللاسف فهم الناس هذا النص علىانه حكم عام وللجميع سن بسن وليس تشريع قضائى فحسب فجاء السيد المسيح وصحح لهم فكرهم



عزيزي الفضل هذا الحكم لجميع الناس حقا وليس لفرد بعينة وذلك بنص الكتاب المقدس 
17. وَاذَا امَاتَ احَدٌ انْسَانا فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ.
18. وَمَنْ امَاتَ بَهِيمَةً يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا نَفْسا بِنَفْسٍ.
19. وَاذَا احْدَثَ انْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْبا فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.
20. كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ.
21. مَنْ قَتَلَ بَهِيمَةً يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا وَمَنْ قَتَلَ انْسَانا يُقْتَلْ.
فحقا هناك ذكر للقصه التي ذكرتها انت وعندها انزل الاله احكام عديده  في هذا الاصحاح متفرقه لا ترتبط بالجريمه التي تفضلت انت بذكرها  وذلك بدليل وجود حد قتل البهائم واظن انها لاترتبط بالجريمه التي قام بها هذا الشخص وعليه نجد ان نبي الله موسي اقام الحد الذي انزله الله عليه في بداية الاصحاح 
وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْما. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ.
ولذي نجد في نهاية الاصحاح ان نبي الله موسي اقام الحد الذي امره به الله 
فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ انْ يُخْرِجُوا الَّذِي سَبَّ الَى خَارِجِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَيَرْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. فَفَعَلَ بَنُو اسْرَائِيلَ كَمَا امَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى
فهذا هو الحكم الخاص اما باقي الاحكام فهي عامه علي كل انسان



سرجيوُس قال:


> ولكن هناك الكثيرين فهمو النص الاول جيد وفهم نص ح قريب من مثل هؤلاء
> يوسف الصديق الذى بادل الشر بالخير
> داود لم يجاى شر شاول بالشر


*نعم يجوز ان يتسامح الشخص وسيجزيه الله عليه كما في الاسلام ولكن برضاء نفس منه دون ان يكون مجبر علي ذالك بامر بمعني انه من كسر رجلي اسكت فيجب ان يكون عندي حرية الاختيار بين القصاص او السماح لانها رجلي انا  والعفو اما في الانجيل حكم علي باختيار واحد وهو ان اضيع حقي وان ادير خدي الاخر له *


سرجيوُس قال:


> فين الناسخ والمنسوخ فالانجيل؟


اوضحت لك عاليه


سرجيوُس قال:


> هل الناسخ والمنسوخ شىء قبيح؟


*ان كان في شرعكم فانه ينافي قول الانجيل لانه قال اني اكمل لا انقص وهنا ازال شرع  يجب الاحذ بالاعتبار بين االنسخ والاكمال *

* ولم تجاوبني عزيزي لماذا قال لقد سمعتم ثم بعد ذلك قال فاما انا ( اليس هو القائل ذلك من قبل ))

وشكر مسبقا علي ردكم الكريم


----------



## ELMOGAHED (21 مارس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الموضوع متعلق بالتدرج للوصول الي الكمال . يعني زي موضوع الرق و العبيد في الاسلام لم يستطيع تحريمه مرة واحدة بسبب الثقافة السائدة في ذلك الوقت و لكنه حاول الارتفاع تدريجيا للوصول الي الهدف النهائي و لم يأمرهم من البدء بالعتق الاجباري للعبيد .
> كذلك عمل الله الوصول بشعبه الي اعلي درجات الكمال و لكن الطبيعي ان نصعد سلم الكلمات درجة درجة حتي نصل لاخر مستوياته .
> 
> أن السيد المسيح عندما قال " لا تقاوموا الشر" (متي 38:5) قد أدخل الكمال المسيحي كأعلى درجات الحب التي تربط الإنسان بأخيه.. إذ يرى أن العلاقة التي تقوم بين البشر تأخذ ست درجات:
> ...


 اولا اود ان اشكر فيك ردك واسلوبك المهذب فاسلوبك حقا يستحق الشكر 
ولكن لي تخفظ  عزيزي :
اولا :نبي الله يوسف وصل لدرجه السادسه قبل ان توضع الدرجه الثالثه وبهذا يسقط استباطك  (( الوصول الي الكمال لان الكمال كان موجود مسبقاً )


----------



## the shepherd (21 مارس 2012)

ELMOGAHED قال:


> اولا اود ان اشكر فيك ردك واسلوبك المهذب فاسلوبك حقا يستحق الشكر





ELMOGAHED قال:


> ولكن لي تخفظ عزيزي :
> اولا :نبي الله يوسف وصل لدرجه السادسه قبل ان توضع الدرجه الثالثه وبهذا يسقط استباطك (( الوصول الي الكمال لان الكمال كان موجود مسبقاً )


 
لا شكر علي واجب اخي المجاهد 

هل افهم من قولك ان الاسلام لم يأتي بجديد او احدث اي تطور اخلاقي لاتباعه من المسلمين ؟؟؟ فيوسف كان قبل الاسلام و حقق الكمال علي حد قولك فما فائدة مجئ الاسلام و تشاريعه لو كان من الممكن تحقيقها بدونه كما فعل يوسف ؟؟؟

كما ان حتي لو افترضنا ان يوسف حقق قمة الكمال الانساني فهو يبقي جالة خاصة لا نستطيع ان نطلقها علي كل من عاصره و لم تفرضها التشريعات في ذلك الوقت و ذلك كما اشرت سابقة كون البشرية كانت في مرحلة الطفولة الروحية .

فيوسف كان حالة خاصة و جائت التعاليم المسيحية لتحول تلك الحالة الخاصة الي حالة عامة . فاصبحنا مطالبين بالسلوك بالوصية الجديدة " الاعلي روحياً " و لم يعد الامر متروك لحرية الفرد .

فيوسف كان يمكنه ان يقابل الشر بالشر و كذلك اي انسان اخر في عصرة فهي ترجع بالدرجة الاولي للحرية الشخصية . لكن في اللحظة التي اعلن فيها المسيح الوصية الحقيقة الاسمي لم يعد الامر مجرد حرية ان اقابله بالشر او بالخير كما اريد لا اصبحت عبد للبر و الخير كما يقول الكتاب .

اتمني تكون الفكرة و الصورة العامة اتضحت اخ مجاهد . و شكرا لك ايضا علي اسلوبك المهذب في طرح الاسالة و النقاش .


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 مارس 2012)

> عزيزي الفضل هذا الحكم لجميع الناس حقا وليس لفرد بعينة وذلك بنص الكتاب المقدس


ومن الذى يحكم ويحكم فى ماذا؟



> فحقا هناك ذكر للقصه  التي ذكرتها انت وعندها انزل الاله احكام عديده  في هذا الاصحاح متفرقه لا  ترتبط بالجريمه التي تفضلت انت بذكرها  وذلك بدليل وجود حد قتل البهائم  واظن انها لاترتبط بالجريمه التي قام بها هذا الشخص وعليه نجد ان نبي الله  موسي اقام الحد الذي انزله الله عليه في بداية الاصحاح
> وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ  الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْما. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى  الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ.



ومن الذى ينفذ الحكم؟



> فهذا هو الحكم الخاص اما باقي الاحكام فهي عامه علي كل انسان



لننظر اذا



> 10وَخَرَجَ ابْنُ امْرَأَةٍ إِسْرَائِيلِيَّةٍ وَهُوَ ابْنُ رَجُلٍ  مِصْرِيٍّ فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَتَخَاصَمَ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ ابْنُ  الْإِسْرَائِيلِيَّةِ وَرَجُلٌ إِسْرَائِيلِيٌّ. 11فَجَدَّفَ ابْنُ  الْإِسْرَائِيلِيَّةِ عَلَى الاسْمِ وَسَبَّ. فَأَتُوا بِهِ إِلَى مُوسَى. (وَكَانَ  اسْمُ أُمِّهِ شَلُومِيَةَ بِنْتَ دِبْرِي مِنْ سِبْطِ دَانٍ). 12فَوَضَعُوهُ فِي  الْمَحْرَسِ لِيُعْلَنَ لَهُمْ عَنْ فَمِ الرَّبِّ. 13فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:  14«أَخْرِجِ الَّذِي سَبَّ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَحَلَّةِ فَيَضَعَ جَمِيعُ  السَّامِعِينَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَيَرْجُمَهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ.  15وَقُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ مَنْ سَبَّ إِلَهَهُ يَحْمِلُ خَطِيَّتَهُ  16وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ  الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْماً. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى  الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ. 17وَإِذَا أَمَاتَ أَحَدٌ إِنْسَاناً فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ.  18وَمَنْ أَمَاتَ بَهِيمَةً يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ. 19وَإِذَا  أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْباً فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.  20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ..


فقد اتو بشخ لموسى ليحكم عليه لانه بمثابة القاضى ومن لديه الشريعه التى يحكم به فقال موسى



> 19وَإِذَا  أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْباً فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.  20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.19وَإِذَا  أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْباً فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.  20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.


فهل لى بتكملة النص؟


> 19وَإِذَا أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْباً فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ  يُفْعَلُ بِهِ. 20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا  أَحْدَثَ عَيْباً فِي الْإِنْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ   فِيهِ. .


هل وجدتم كلمة*(يُحْدَثُ*)مبنى للمجهول فمن هذا المجهول؟
فان اخذنا بالقرينة نعرف من ذا المبنى للمجهول فلننظر
Deu 19:16


> إِذَا قَامَ شَاهِدُ زُورٍ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ لِيَشْهَدَ عَليْهِ بِزَيْغٍ
> Deu 19:17 يَقِفُ الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ.
> Deu 19:18 فَإِنْ فَحَصَ القُضَاةُ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الشَّاهِدُ شَاهِدٌ كَاذِبٌ. قَدْ شَهِدَ بِالكَذِبِ عَلى أَخِيهِ
> Deu 19:19 فَافْعَلُوا بِهِ كَمَا نَوَى أَنْ يَفْعَل بِأَخِيهِ. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسْطِكُمْ.
> Deu 19:20 وَيَسْمَعُ البَاقُونَ فَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرِ الخَبِيثِ فِي وَسَطِكَ. ​*Deu 19:21​* لا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ. نَفْسٌ بِنَفْسٍ. عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ. سِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. يَدٌ بِيَدٍ. رِجْلٌ بِرِجْلٍ».​



انظر
 يَقِفُ الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ. 
هل اتضحكت لك الفكرة ان الامر موكل للقضاة وليس لاى شخص




> *نعم يجوز ان يتسامح الشخص وسيجزيه الله عليه كما في  الاسلام ولكن برضاء نفس منه دون ان يكون مجبر علي ذالك بامر بمعني انه من  كسر رجلي اسكت فيجب ان يكون عندي حرية الاختيار بين القصاص او السماح لانها رجلي انا  والعفو اما في الانجيل حكم علي باختيار واحد وهو ان اضيع حقي وان ادير خدي الاخر له *


هل فى تلك النقطة التسامح شىء حسن ام الاخذ بالثار؟
ومن احبر هؤلاء؟


> اوضحت لك عاليه


وانا اوضحت انه لا ناسخ ولا منسوخ


> *ان كان في شرعكم فانه ينافي قول الانجيل لانه قال اني اكمل لا انقص وهنا ازال شرع  يجب الاحذ بالاعتبار بين االنسخ والاكمال *


فعلا الانجيل يقول انى اكمل لذا فلا يوجد ناسخ ولا منسوخ
واكرر سؤالى هل الناسخ والمنسوخ شىء معيوب؟والحديث بوجه عام


> * ولم تجاوبني عزيزي لماذا قال لقد سمعتم ثم بعد ذلك قال فاما انا ( اليس هو القائل ذلك من قبل ))


تم الرد ولكنك تتلوى
​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (22 مارس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ومن الذى يحكم ويحكم فى ماذا؟
> ومن الذى ينفذ الحكم؟
> لننظر اذا
> فقد اتو بشخ لموسى ليحكم عليه لانه بمثابة القاضى ومن لديه الشريعه التى يحكم به فقال موسى
> ...



اعلم عزيزي ان تنفيذ الحكم موكل الي القاضي وليس الي اي شخص اخر بمعني انه يطبق بمعرفة القاضي ولكن اذا نظرنا الي اخر الاصاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر لويين 

22. حُكْمٌ وَاحِدٌ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. الْغَرِيبُ يَكُونُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ. انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ».
فالاله هو الذي فرض هذه الاحكام تتطبق بواسطة القاضي (( نبي الله موسي )) علي من هل شخص واحد؟؟؟؟ اظن ان النص عليه يوضح ان الحكم يطبق علي كل بني اسرائيل ممثل في كلمه لكم ((جمع ))

ولي تعقيب النص يقول  ((وَإِذَا  أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ))  ونجد ان اللجمله لا تجوز ان تصبح مبني للمجهول وذلك لانه ذكر الفاعل (( انسان )) وهذا علي حسب علمي الطفيف بقواعد اللغه العربية ! 
وما يؤيد قولي هذا قول المفسرين (( انطونيس فكري - تادرس يعقوب )) ان هذه شريعه تطبق علي كل الناس 




سرجيوُس قال:


> هل فى تلك النقطة التسامح شىء حسن ام الاخذ بالثار؟
> ومن احبر هؤلاء؟
> وانا اوضحت انه لا ناسخ ولا منسوخ
> فعلا الانجيل يقول انى اكمل لذا فلا يوجد ناسخ ولا منسوخ​


فاين ذهب شرع السن بالسن والعين بالعين ؟؟؟؟



سرجيوُس قال:


> واكرر سؤالى هل الناسخ والمنسوخ شىء معيوب؟والحديث بوجه عام​


عزيزي هنا للموضيع المسحية 



سرجيوُس قال:


> تم الرد ولكنك تتلوى​


عزيزي لم اجد في جوابك رد لان الجمله الثانية (( فاما انا )) تفيد لغويا ان القائل الاول ليس هو 

وشكرا علي سعه صدرك 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> فاين ذهب شرع السن بالسن والعين بالعين ؟؟؟؟


لم يذهب، هذا الشرع موجود في القضاء!



> عزيزي لم اجد في جوابك رد لان الجمله الثانية (( فاما انا )) تفيد لغويا ان القائل الاول ليس هو


أولا : لا تقس على العربية فالكتاب المقدس ليس عربياً!
ثانيا : أخطأت، الكلمة تعني ان المشرع الأول هو الثاني، يكون كلامك صحيحاً لو كان المشرعان في نفس العصر أو التشريعان.. لكن فارق عامل الزمن يعطي القول " أما أنا "، أي " اما انا الآن "..
والباقي للأخوة..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مارس 2012)

>>>    سمعتم أنه  قد  قيل     للقدماء    ......أما  أنا  فأقول  لكم 
الرد
 سمعتم    ::  سمعتم  من  الكتبة والفريسين     من   تولوا  عملية تسجيل وتدوين  نصوص الوحى الالهى   وعمل  منه عدة    نسخ  ومن  تولوا  تفسيرها   وترجمتها  على مسار  عقود كثيرة  . كهيئه  أو مؤسسه  عملت  على أن *تـــقـــدم لـــكم *الشريعة  سماعيًا فقط -
قدموها  لكم  نظريا  فقط -لاعمليا -(لم يحركوا  بأطراف أصابعهم الاحمال التى حملوها للبشر)
قدموها  لكم  حروفا   مجرده  مرصوصه  فقط
قدموها  لكم  بصفتها  شريعه قيلت للقدماء -  تراثا  وتاريخاً.. تعظيمها من تعظيم الكيان الجمعى الذاتى   تعظيمها من تعظيم التراث الثقافي ..
قدموها  لكم     شريعه  للقدماء  وقاموا  عبر العصور  بمحاولات   لادخال  تصرفات  من عندياتهم (( لــــــتـــــعــــــديل  تـــــجـــــاوبــــهـــم   وتطبيقهم لهذه الشريعه )) بما يحقق   صالحهم الدينيوي  المحض.

أما  انا  فأقول  لكم :: بأفعالى وبسلوكى الشخصي  العملى   الذى  تراه عيونكم وتبصرونه واقعا معاشا ملموسا    .
أما أنا فأقول لكم :::  مباشرةً  دون  أحبارا   وكتبةً وحشيديم وفريشيين  وصدوقيون  فلسفوا  وأضافوا نظريات تعقيدية    فى تفسير الشريعة البسيطة الواضحة     -التى  قصد  بها   العدل  والبر  والايمان  و الحق  و محبة الله    ومحبة  البشر   والتعايش السلمى  على التعاون  والمساواه.  والقيام بتقديم  حقيقة الفداء والخلاص  من خلال عبادات   وطقوس  عسر  عليهم   الوصول الى جوهر المقصود منها .. إذ  توقفوا  عند  التزمت  فى إجراءاتها وشكلياتها..

+ + + +   من  له إذنان للسمع  فليسمع -ومن يريد ان يفهم فليفهم


----------



## fredyyy (23 مارس 2012)

ELMOGAHED قال:


> *وسؤالي لماذا لم يتم تطبيق شرع الاله وتم استبداله بشرع بشر ؟؟
> *



*إذا أعطيت نفسط فرصة للفهم الصحيح لن تتهم الكتاب المقدس بما  ليس هو عليه 

الشعب اليهودي كان ميرثه أرضي ... وبركاته أرضية 
*تث 20: 16
واما *مدن *هؤلاء الشعوب التي *
يعطيك الرب* الهك *نصيبا* فلا تستبق منها نسمة ما

​*أما ميراث المؤمنين بالمسيح سماوي ... وبركاته لهم سماوية 

فلا يجب  الخلط بين ما لليهود والمسيحيين 
*يو 15: 19
لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته.
ولكن *لانكم لستم **من العالم* بل انا *اخترتكم **من العالم* لذلك يبغضكم العالم.

يو 17: 16
*ليسوا **من العالم* كما اني انا *لست **من العالم.*

يو 18: 36
اجاب يسوع *مم**لكتي ليست من هذا العالم*.
لو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم لكان خدامي يجاهدون لكي لا أسلّم الى اليهود.
ولكن الآن *ليست مملكتي من هنا.*
http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=43&ch=14&vr=2#ver2
اف 1: 3
مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي *باركنا *بكل *بركة* روحية *في ال**سماويا**ت* في المسيح

عب 11: 16
ولكن الآن يبتغون و*طنا افضل اي **سماويا*.
لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله ان يدعى الههم لانه اعدّ لهم مدينة
​*مما سبق يتضح لنا أن شريعة الأرضيين شئ ... وشريعة السماويين شئ *

*وليس هناك خلط ولا إستبدال *
1 كو 15: 40
واجسام *سماوية *واجسام *ارضية*.
لكن *مجد ال**سماويات* شيء* ومجد الارضيات* آخر.​.


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2012)

> اعلم عزيزي ان تنفيذ الحكم موكل الي القاضي وليس الي اي شخص اخر بمعني انه يطبق بمعرفة القاضي ولكن اذا نظرنا الي اخر الاصاح الرابع والعشرين من سفر لويين
> 
> 22. حُكْمٌ وَاحِدٌ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. الْغَرِيبُ يَكُونُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ. انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ».
> فالاله هو الذي فرض هذه الاحكام تتطبق بواسطة القاضي (( نبي الله موسي )) علي من هل شخص واحد؟؟؟؟ اظن ان النص عليه يوضح ان الحكم يطبق علي كل بني اسرائيل ممثل في كلمه لكم ((جمع ))


حسنا وفى اى وضع؟
الامر موكل للقاضى اذا الامر يخص القضاء



> ولي تعقيب النص يقول  ((وَإِذَا  أَحْدَثَ إِنْسَانٌ))  ونجد ان اللجمله لا تجوز ان تصبح مبني للمجهول وذلك لانه ذكر الفاعل (( انسان )) وهذا علي حسب علمي الطفيف بقواعد اللغه العربية !


يبدو ان ليس لك اى دراية بالقواعد


> 9وَإِذَا أَحْدَثَ  إِنْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْباً فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ  يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.  20كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا  أَحْدَثَ  عَيْباً فِي الْإِنْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ   فِيهِ. .


اقرا تعلم 
*(يُحْدَثُ*)مبنى للمجهول فمن هذا المجهول؟
اقراء تتعلم



> Deu 19:17 يَقِفُ  الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ  الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ.


الامر لا يحتاج انى اكرر الكلام كثيرا




> وما يؤيد قولي هذا قول المفسرين (( انطونيس فكري - تادرس يعقوب )) ان هذه شريعه تطبق علي كل الناس


اكيد ستطبق على الناس وليس على الحمير!!
ولكن فيما يختص المعاملات ام الامور القضائية
؟
فلماذا تاخذ نصف الكلام وتترك الاخر الم تقراء فى تفسير القمص انطونيوس انه قاله


> -   		 		هذا ليس إنتقام بل هو عدل دقيق، هو تشريع للقضاة. وبعد ذلك قدروا فدية لكل  		عضو بناء على خر 21: 18، 19 + عد 35: 31.


اقرا لتتعلم
انت قد احتكمت للتفسير فالامر قد انتهى
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE]


> فاين ذهب شرع السن بالسن والعين بالعين ؟؟؟؟


تم الرد
 



> عزيزي هنا للموضيع المسحية
> عزيزي لم اجد في جوابك رد لان الجمله الثانية (( فاما انا )) تفيد لغويا ان القائل الاول ليس هو
> وشكرا علي سعه صدرك


تم الرد ولكنك لا تريد الفهم 
 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مارس 2012)

إقتباس : ((22. حُكْمٌ وَاحِدٌ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. الْغَرِيبُ يَكُونُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ. انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ».
فالاله هو الذي فرض هذه الاحكام تتطبق بواسطة القاضي (( نبي الله موسي )) علي من هل شخص واحد؟؟؟؟ اظن ان النص عليه يوضح ان الحكم يطبق علي كل بني اسرائيل ممثل في كلمه لكم ((جمع ))))
*
لا يا سيدى الفاضل ، ظنك هذا مخالف للنص الذى أوردته 

فحكم واحد يكون لكم ، أى لا تحكموا بأكثر من قانون أو نظام ، بالنسبة للغريب وبالنسبة للوطنى 

أى أن القانون واحد ويتم تطبيقه على قدم المساواة بالنسبة للجميع
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مارس 2012)

*نقطة أخرى ، رفع مستوى القانون ، إن كان برفع مستوى العقوبات ، أو كان برفع مستوى السماحات ، بناءً على تدرج عقلانى منطقى ، لا يمكن تسميته بالناسخ والمنسوخ 

الناسخ والمنسوخ فى المفهوم المعروف فى الشريعة الإسلامية ، لا ينتج عن تدرج منطقى عقلانى ، بل يحدث لأسباب طارئة ، مثلما فى موضوع السماح بالزنى بالأجر تحت مسمى زواج المتعة

ولذلك لا يمكن إستخدام هذا التعبير - ذى المفهوم الخاص - فى حالتنا نحن 

فى حالتنا نحن يتم تسمية الأمر بالتدرج المنطقى المنهجى بحسب خطة مسبقة ، حتى أنه قد تم الإعلان عن كثير من جزئياتها مسبقاً فى نبوءات العهد القديم 

فهذه خطة مسبقة منهجية متدرجة 

كما أنها تتميز بأنها تصعد دائماً بالإنسان إلى مستوى أعلى ، ولا تهبط به أبداً*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (26 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم يذهب، هذا الشرع موجود في القضاء!
> .


اولا مرحبا بك 
فهذا يعني ان هذا الحد موجود بعد ماقال يسوع  حبوا اعدائكم  ولكنه موجود في القضاء الست تقصد هذا 



Molka Molkan قال:


> أولا : لا تقس على العربية فالكتاب المقدس ليس عربياً!
> .


((لم اقس ياعزيي ولكن الزميل استخدم قواعد اللغه العربية فلا تكيلون بمكيالين اود هذا ))


Molka Molkan قال:


> ثانيا : أخطأت، الكلمة تعني ان المشرع الأول هو الثاني، يكون كلامك صحيحاً لو كان المشرعان في نفس العصر أو التشريعان.. لكن فارق عامل الزمن يعطي القول " أما أنا "، أي " اما انا الآن "..
> والباقي للأخوة..


تنصحني عزيزي بعدم القياس علي اللغه وتسخدم انت اللغه في انك تستخدم الحذف والتقدير 
ولكن لنري اذن الترتيب في وضع الكلمه (( الان )) ليس كماذكرت عزيزي لانها اذا وضعت كما تري انت لا تغير المعني فيجب ان تكون ا*ما الان انا* (( لانه هو المشرع من قيل كا اعتقداد عندكم ))


----------



## ELMOGAHED (26 مارس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> حسنا وفى اى وضع؟
> الامر موكل للقاضى اذا الامر يخص القضاء
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


نعم موكل للقضاء ولكن يطبق علي الشعب 


سرجيوُس قال:


> يبدو ان ليس لك اى دراية بالقواعد
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


إذا ذكر في الجملة فاعل الفعل مثل (قرأَ سليم الدرس، ويقرؤه رفيفه غداً) كان الفعل معلوماً، وإذا لم يكن الفاعل مذكوراً مثل (قُرِئ الدرسُ، وسيُقرأُ الدرسُ)
http://www.kantakji.com/fiqh/Files/ArabicLang/m_a_r_11.htm



سرجيوُس قال:


> اكيد ستطبق على الناس وليس على الحمير!!
> ولكن فيما يختص المعاملات ام الامور القضائية
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

> فهذا يعني ان هذا الحد موجود بعد ماقال يسوع  حبوا اعدائكم  ولكنه موجود في القضاء الست تقصد هذا


ما علاقة أحبوا أعدائكم بالموضوع؟



> ((لم اقس ياعزيي ولكن الزميل استخدم قواعد اللغه العربية فلا تكيلون بمكيالين اود هذا ))


بل قست وقد نبهتك..



> تنصحني عزيزي بعدم القياس علي اللغه وتسخدم انت اللغه في انك تستخدم الحذف والتقدير


لم اقس على العربية انا افهمك منطقيا ولا علاقة لي باللغة..



> ولكن لنري اذن الترتيب في وضع الكلمه (( الان )) ليس كماذكرت عزيزي لانها اذا وضعت كما تري انت لا تغير المعني فيجب ان تكون ا*ما الان انا* (( لانه هو المشرع من قيل كا اعتقداد عندكم ))


خطأ، كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما، " واما انا الآن " واما الآن انا "..



> اسف عزيي فكلمك ليس بصحيح لان العهد الجديد انهي ذك بقوله لقد سمعتم ........سن بسن .............. واما انا اقول لكم .............


ما هو وجة استدلالك الذي تقول عليه "أخطأت" ؟ نفس الكلام عن " عين بعين "!!


> وبهذا يكون المقصود ان شرع سن بسن قد الغي من القضاء لانه خصه بالذكر


رجاء لا داعي للتأليف.. لم يلغى المسيح لا الأول ولا الثاني من القضاء..


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

> نعم موكل للقضاء ولكن يطبق علي الشعب


اكيد سيطبق عالشعب امال سيطبق على قطيع المعيز والخرفان؟
التشريع يطبق عالشعب فالامور القضائية وليست فالشارع وتعاملات الناس مع بعضهم وانت تعلم ذلك وقد اثبت لك من الكتاب المقدس ذلك حينما وضعت لك هذة النصوص حيث تثبت ذلك
ذَا قَامَ شَاهِدُ زُورٍ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ لِيَشْهَدَ عَليْهِ بِزَيْغٍ 
*Deu 19:17 يَقِفُ  الرَّجُلانِ اللذَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا الخُصُومَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ  الكَهَنَةِ وَالقُضَاةِ الذِينَ يَكُونُونَ فِي تِلكَ الأَيَّامِ. *
 Deu 19:18 فَإِنْ فَحَصَ القُضَاةُ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الشَّاهِدُ شَاهِدٌ كَاذِبٌ. قَدْ شَهِدَ بِالكَذِبِ عَلى أَخِيهِ 
 Deu 19:19 فَافْعَلُوا بِهِ كَمَا نَوَى أَنْ يَفْعَل بِأَخِيهِ. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسْطِكُمْ. 
 Deu 19:20 وَيَسْمَعُ البَاقُونَ فَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْل ذَلِكَ الأَمْرِ الخَبِيثِ فِي وَسَطِكَ. ​*Deu 19:21​* لا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ. نَفْسٌ بِنَفْسٍ. عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ. سِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. يَدٌ بِيَدٍ. رِجْلٌ بِرِجْلٍ».​هو انت مبتقرئش كلامنا ولا ايه؟
وقد ذكرت نقطة وتهربت منه بعد الرد عليك فيه وهى قولك


> وما يؤيد قولي هذا قول المفسرين (( انطونيس فكري - تادرس يعقوب )) ان هذه شريعه تطبق علي كل الناس


فكان ردى


> فلماذا تاخذ نصف الكلام وتترك الاخر الم تقراء فى تفسير القمص انطونيوس انه قاله
> http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...n/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Lawieen__01-Chapter-24.html


فانت تاخذ الكلام الى على مذاجك وترفض الاخر
وعلى كل حال المووضع قد انتهى
والكلام فيه كثيرا يعد مضيعة للوقت
ان كان لك تعليق على ما قيل فاطرحة ولكن لا تعيد ولا تلت وتعجن


----------



## ELMOGAHED (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما علاقة أحبوا أعدائكم بالموضوع؟


سوف اتكلم عنها لحقا باذن من الله 


Molka Molkan قال:


> بل قست وقد نبهتك..


نعم انا قست ولكن عندما قام الزميل باستخدام قواعد اللغه العربية 


Molka Molkan قال:


> لم اقس على العربية انا افهمك منطقيا ولا علاقة لي باللغة..


بل قست واستخدمت من قواعدها وان رفضت فيجب عليك ان تثبت وجود كلمه الان في الكتاب المقدس


Molka Molkan قال:


> خطأ، كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما، " واما انا الآن " واما الآن انا "..


لا عزيزي ... الاحتمالين خطئين اولا احتمال اما ان تعود اما علي الشخص وليس الزمان لتميز الشخص اما الثاني خطاء لان لا يفصل بين اما وفائها الا اسم او مايعود عليه 


Molka Molkan قال:


> ما هو وجة استدلالك الذي تقول عليه "أخطأت" ؟ نفس الكلام عن " عين بعين "!!
> رجاء لا داعي للتأليف.. لم يلغى المسيح لا الأول ولا الثاني من القضاء..


مِعْتُمْأَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُلَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْلَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ ا
منطقيا عزيزي انه يتكلم عن شئ واحد اما في االقضاء او في المعملات لانه ذكر نص السن والعين ونفاه ب واما انا وانا كان يري ان السن بالسن والعين بالعين شر فلماذا فرضه من قبل؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> نعم انا قست ولكن عندما قام الزميل باستخدام قواعد اللغه العربية


يستخدم العربية لإفهامك وليس للحكم من اللغة العربية..



> بل قست واستخدمت من قواعدها وان رفضت فيجب عليك ان تثبت وجود كلمه الان في الكتاب المقدس


لم اقس على شيء ، لا تقل ما لا تعرف.فأنا قلت:



> ثانيا : أخطأت، الكلمة تعني ان المشرع الأول هو الثاني، يكون كلامك صحيحاً  لو كان المشرعان في نفس العصر أو التشريعان.. لكن فارق عامل الزمن يعطي  القول " أما أنا "، أي " اما انا الآن "..


أي شرح للمنطق بحسب "الزمن" وليس "اللغة" فتنبه.



> الاحتمالين خطئين اولا احتمال اما ان تعود اما علي الشخص وليس الزمان


اضحكتني يا مجاهد 
ما هو الشخص دا في زمن معين والتاني في زمن تاني، فأنا بقول لك انها على زمنين  كما انك لم تثبت شيء بل تتكلم من عندك ..



> اما الثاني خطاء لان لا يفصل بين اما وفائها الا اسم او مايعود عليه


و "أنا" تعود على من؟



> منطقيا عزيزي انه يتكلم عن شئ واحد اما في االقضاء او في المعملات لانه ذكر نص السن والعين


قلنا انه في القضاء، لم تقدم جديدا..



> ونفاه ب


مرة أخرى: لم ينف شيء..



> وانا كان يري ان السن بالسن والعين بالعين شر فلماذا فرضه من قبل؟؟


من قال انه يرى أن العين بالعين والسن بالسن في الحكم هو شر؟

ألا تكف عن الإختراع؟


----------



## ELMOGAHED (29 مارس 2012)

انا لم اخترع عزيزي ولكن اقراء انت النص وستجد ان المنطق يثبت كلامي


----------



## ELMOGAHED (29 مارس 2012)

ارجو منك ان تضع نص به كلمه الان


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> انا لم اخترع عزيزي ولكن اقراء انت النص وستجد ان المنطق يثبت كلامي



المنطق يهدم كلامك، بل وكلامك يهدم كلامك 



> ارجو منك ان تضع نص به كلمه الان


الآن


----------



## ELMOGAHED (5 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المنطق يهدم كلامك، بل وكلامك يهدم كلامك


المنطق يثبت كلامي عزيزي ولم اري منك اجابه وكله منك التفاف ومراوغه وما يدل انك مراوغ مداخلتك الاخيره 



Molka Molkan قال:


> الآن


حلوه عوزها بقي من الكتاب المقدس ((في نفس الموضوع ))


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2012)

> المنطق يثبت كلامي عزيزي ولم اري منك اجابه وكله منك التفاف ومراوغه وما يدل انك مراوغ مداخلتك الاخيره


على العكس، الإجابة موجودة لكن طالما تريد الدردشة فيمكنني ألا اكرر الإجابة وادردش معك..



> حلوه عوزها بقي من الكتاب المقدس ((في نفس الموضوع ))


ما خلاص الموضوع انتهى، انا دلوقتي بضحك معاك ..


----------

